# Help with unknown pic#2 (also see help unkown)



## David E (Nov 29, 2004)

Pic#2


----------



## David E (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: Help with unknown pic#3*

Pic#3


----------



## David E (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: Help with unknown pic#3*

Pic#3


----------



## David E (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: Help with unknown pic#3*

Pic#3


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: Help with unknown pic#2*

Hi David,
 Interesting piece!Can't be sure from the pics-Is that actually a small hole on the bottom?
 Or just a depression?

 KAT


----------



## David E (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: Help with unknown pic#2*

Hi Kat it's a small depression (manufatured)
 Dave


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Dave they sure look like inks to me! Check out the ones I have, a inny and a outy [] lol. The approx width is about 2 1/2" Both of my examples appear to have ground pontils... What does the base of yours look like? Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 30, 2004)

Base view..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Dave I just saw your other post it has 2 holes... Quess you can scratch ink off the list! How about something that goes on a lightning rod? Taz


----------



## codd commando (Dec 1, 2004)

COULD IT BE A BASE FOR AN EARLY OIL LAMP?


----------



## David E (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi, Taz and Comander both sound good. My first though was that shoud have a brother joined with it for possible insulator, thanks you guys will research your suggestions.

 Dave


----------



## medbottle (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Dave.  I don't have an answer about your object, but I have a question for Taz.  Taz, do either of your inks have a small "v" shaped hole on the outter edge, close to the flatter side?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Andy why yes!  Do you have a similar example? Taz


----------



## claire3798 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi there all. I think you will find that these are early fly traps. Cheers[:-]


----------



## medbottle (Dec 15, 2004)

Greetings all.  Taz, sorry I didn't answer you sooner...I check the forum when work allows, and I missed your reply.  The piece with the notch on the edge is actually an early breast pump, pre-dating the ones that look like a little tuba with the rubber bulb.  The notch/hole alowed the woman to apply suction to the device as it was held against the breast.  Once a vacuum was made, her finger could be slipped over the hole to maintain it and removed to release.  I believe this design was used during the Civil War, but I don't know how long before or after that time.  You could probably find the details on the internet, but be careful how you phrase those search parameters....you might end up on a site you didn't expect!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Andy! The guy I got it from didn't really know what it was for and we assumed it was a ink... Then I got to wondering from the last reply if maybe it wasn't a early ant "cup" lol Thanks for your help! Taz[]


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep!  It's definitely an early breast pump!  Sorry I haven't gotten back to you on this earlier.

 My wife,  Bunny,  was an advanced collector of early nursing bottles and related "go-with."  So, when in doubt, ask the boss!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 15, 2004)

Hmmm wonder if someone would want to trade a ink for it!! No Place for a breast pump in a ink collection!! [8|] Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 16, 2004)

I was thumbing through Grand old American Bottles By Dr Larry Freeman today and yikes there it was!! You guys wern't  fooling about that breast milk pump thing, lol Here is a pix from the book, it is called  breast pipes... Taz[]


----------

